# Eligibility criteria of a Software Engineer (261313) for Visa 189



## Duckworth (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi,

I have completed my Bachelors of Engineering in Electronics and Telecommunication from India. I have 5 years of experience in Information Technology in India. I would like to apply for State Sponsorship visa (subclass 189) under skill Software Engineer 261313 which falls in SOL 1.

Since the discipline of my engineering degree does not match my experience, I am in doubt whether I will be able to get my skills positively assessed as a Software Engineer.

Seek your help on the same.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Duckworth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have completed my Bachelors of Engineering in Electronics and Telecommunication from India. I have 5 years of experience in Information Technology in India. I would like to apply for State Sponsorship visa (subclass 189) under skill Software Engineer 261313 which falls in SOL 1.
> 
> ...


first of all you cannot apply for a Sate sponsorship under 189..it would be under 190 and you need to search on the respective states website to find out if they require Software Engineer 261313 and meet the respective states criteria . Once you have identified then you can apply to that state separately.

You have to go through the RPL route since you dont have ICT degree but in your case it would be unsuccessful as you should have atleast 6 years of relevant experience but you have mentioned tht you have only 5 yrs.

Cheers Kark


----------



## Duckworth (Aug 22, 2012)

*General Skilled Migration Visa 190*



kark said:


> first of all you cannot apply for a Sate sponsorship under 189..it would be under 190 and you need to search on the respective states website to find out if they require Software Engineer 261313 and meet the respective states criteria . Once you have identified then you can apply to that state separately.
> 
> You have to go through the RPL route since you dont have ICT degree but in your case it would be unsuccessful as you should have atleast 6 years of relevant experience but you have mentioned tht you have only 5 yrs.
> 
> Cheers Kark



Hi,

As per my learning , I will be gaining 30 points for my Age, 15 points for my BE degree and 10 points for my experience. I need an additional 5 points to make it to 60.
Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) Visa - (is for skilled workers who are nominated by a state or territory) This is the only visa that gives me an additional 5 points.
So one thing is clear that I got to apply for Visa under subclass 190.

"If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa on or after 1 July 2012 and you are not nominated by a state or territory government, you must nominate an occupation from Schedule 1 of the SOL"
but "If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa on or after 1 July 2012 and you are nominated by a State or Territory Government visa you must nominate an occupation from either Schedule 1- Skilled Occupation List or Schedule 2 - Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List"

Since Visa under subclass 190 deals with skilled workers who are nominated by a state or territory, I believe I am in a position to apply for an occupation which falls either in Schedule 1 (Software Engineer 261313) or in Schedule 2 (Software Tester 231314).

1. If my understanding is right, I will be in a position to get my skills accessed as a Software Tester, meet the required 60 points and apply for Visa under subclass 190. Isnt it?

2. Since my educational qualification doesn't match my experience will I be eligible to gain 15 AND 10 (ie. 25) points for my education and experience respectively. Or will it be either 15 OR 10?

3. As you mentioned that 6 years experience is required for cases like mine, do you think I will be in a position to get my skills successfully assessed and get a Visa under subclass 190?

Seek your guidance in the above mentioned queries.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

electronics and comm + 5 years can be assessed by ACS itself. My case was same, and I used ACS only. no RPL route!
ECE engg will give you points as will your experience.


----------



## Duckworth (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for the clarification.

So should I get my skills accessed as a Software Tester, meet the required 60 points and apply for Visa under subclass 190?

I need an extra 5 points through Visa 190 to qualify for the required 60 points.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

You would in any case need to go through 190 route being a tester; so you would be getting 5 points anyway.
So, go ahead... you can go through entire process from the info link in my signature.
best of luck!


----------



## Duckworth (Aug 22, 2012)

superm said:


> You would in any case need to go through 190 route being a tester; so you would be getting 5 points anyway.
> So, go ahead... you can go through entire process from the info link in my signature.
> best of luck!



Hi,

Thank you so much for the much needed clarification. I will try to get my skills assessed through ACS.
Since I will be applying for 190, I thought of browsing through the websites of the different states of Australia.

Was disappointed to see that Software Tester does not not fall in the list of skill sets for most of the states. Since I am into Automation Testing I am thinking of applying as a Software Engineer which seem to be in demand and has better scope.

The issue is that I have 6 in reading (IELTS) and almost 7.5 and 8 in other sections (7.5 overall) and the state websites says that a minimum of 7/6.5 is required in each module of IELTS 

Do I get a scope to go ahead with skill evaluation as a Software Engineer under Visa 190 with my present IELTS score?


----------



## varun98us (Aug 19, 2014)

*ECE and 8 yrs IT exp*



superm said:


> electronics and comm + 5 years can be assessed by ACS itself. My case was same, and I used ACS only. no RPL route!
> ECE engg will give you points as will your experience.



Hi,

I have done engineering in ECE from MDU university and i have 8 yrs of IT experience , will i get points for this or will reject as i dont have ICT major ??


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

varun98us said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done engineering in ECE from MDU university and i have 8 yrs of IT experience , will i get points for this or will reject as i dont have ICT major ??


ECE is considered ICT major ( not closely related to your occupation i.e I.T )
Out of 8yrs of experience ACS will only consider last 4 yrs as relevant and the rest as non relevant. So you can claim 5 points for experience.


----------



## varun98us (Aug 19, 2014)

thanks , but will i get 15 points for Educational qualifications

At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor 
degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian 
educational institution or other degree of a recognized 
standard


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

varun98us said:


> thanks , but will i get 15 points for Educational qualifications
> 
> At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor
> degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian
> ...


Yes you ll get 15 points for qualification.


----------



## varun98us (Aug 19, 2014)

So as soon as i realize i can get 60 i can apply for skill assessment via ACS ? At what step shall i give IELTS exam , as it takes atleast 12 weeks for skill assessment can i meanwhile prepare and give the exam ? i guess that points will only be needed if i get chance to EOI not before it, Skill assessment can be started anyways...

Also as i am in phase of changing my job, i will wait a month or two to start it..


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

varun98us said:


> So as soon as i realize i can get 60 i can apply for skill assessment via ACS ? At what step shall i give IELTS exam , as it takes atleast 12 weeks for skill assessment can i meanwhile prepare and give the exam ? i guess that points will only be needed if i get chance to EOI not before it, Skill assessment can be started anyways...
> 
> Also as i am in phase of changing my job, i will wait a month or two to start it..


Whenever you ready Step 1 would be to do ACS and IELTS. Goodluck


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Duckworth said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per my learning , I will be gaining 30 points for my Age, 15 points for my BE degree and 10 points for my experience. I need an additional 5 points to make it to 60.


Hi,

Since yours is electronics and telecommunications background ACS will deduct 4 yrs of your work experience as suitability requirement. And for the remaining work experience years you will get points.


----------



## rahulbharate (Aug 29, 2015)

*6 years IT Experience but Electronics & Telecommunication Engg Degree*

Respected Sir,

This is regarding my engineering degree evaluation.
I have completed by bachelors of Engineering degree in Electronics and Telecommunication in Jun-2008.
I have over 6+ years of IT experience.
My role is IT consultant and its comes in Skilled Occupation List for Australia immigration but my education was in telecommunication engineering.
Kindly help me in understand that will my total 6 years of experience considered valid ICT experience for ICT evaluation for my Australia Skilled Independent Visa 189 (Skilled Worker) or it will be reduced by any factor because of education in electronics and telecommunication engineering?
How much of my total 6 yrs IT experience will be considered valid for Australia immigration?
Awaiting your reply.
Thank you


----------



## rahulbharate (Aug 29, 2015)

This is regarding my engineering degree evaluation.
I have completed by bachelors of Engineering degree in Electronics and Telecommunication in Jun-2008.
I have over 6+ years of IT experience.
My role is IT consultant and its comes in Skilled Occupation List for Australia immigration but my education was in telecommunication engineering.
Kindly help me in understand that will my total 6 years of experience considered valid ICT experience for ICT evaluation for my Australia Skilled Independent Visa 189 (Skilled Worker) or it will be reduced by any factor because of education in electronics and telecommunication engineering?
How much of my total 6 yrs IT experience will be considered valid for Australia immigration?
Awaiting your reply.
Thank you


----------

